# Now This Would Make a Cool Kit!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What do you guys think?









Jack Pierce styles Lon Chaney Jr., preparing for "Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man."
...or this...








or even this...









Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Wolfie, maybe not - he and Jack Oierce really didn't get along very well, from what I've hear. Les Frankenstein (or Franken-Paul) I have my doubts. Ricou Browning doing what Frenchmen do best with Julia Adams' stand-in? Ooh la la!!

Maybe you need to keep looking around for ideas, mcdee. Like this one:







...a mummy to go with the Polar Lights Stooges!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Idea...King Rootintootin in all his glory....
or maybe the Stooges MONSTERFIED!!!








or...
an animated kit









The possibilities are endless
Nyuk, nyuk,nyuk...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Some cool ideas there Denis!
I'd buy a kit of Frankie with his Les Pul for sure. It'd be a cool conversion...

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Maybe you need to keep looking around for ideas, mcdee. Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The moment I found out Polar Lights was producing the Stooges kits I thought _someone_ would surely produce that mummy figure to go with them. Still waiting...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> The moment I found out Polar Lights was producing the Stooges kits I thought _someone_ would surely produce that mummy figure to go with them. Still waiting...


 I would be fine if someone produced a name plate for the Stooges kit.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Cool pictures Denis, never saw those. I like the Creature, although I have to agree with Chris on the Frankie with guitar!!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Either the Frakie with the Gibson Les Paul with two pickguards, or the bottom one. The top photo was obviously photoshopped, but very cool! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The more I look at Boris with the Gibson the more I'd love to see a kit of it!!
I never noticed the twin pick guards.... I'm not all that clued in on Gibson (I'm a Fender guy)- was that standard??

Chris.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> The more I look at Boris with the Gibson the more I'd love to see a kit of it!!
> I never noticed the twin pick guards.... I'm not all that clued in on Gibson (I'm a Fender guy)- was that standard??
> 
> Chris.


The dual pickguards only came on the 'Lumbering Giant' Les Paul model. When Gibson put it out it was marketed to the followers of the band 'Monsters of Rock'. This bunch of fans were known to hurl things like rocks, beer bottles and torches at the band's members while they were on stage. The second pick guard was intended to deflect some of those objects and protect the guitar's finish. What Gibson didn't realize though was that it trapped drool underneath it causing the paint to peel. It was the most embarrassing chapter in the legendary instrument makers history and I thought everybody knew about it ...(Well I guess you did say you were a Fender guy)

Hope this helped clear things up a bit :wave:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Makes sense to me Matt...

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Makes sense to me Matt...
> 
> Chris.:wave:


Truth be known, I've never seen a dual pick-guard on a L.P. before this post. The closest I ever got to owning a Les Paul is a Univox clone with some really beefy (i.e. LOUD) pickups. Looks pretty much like this one: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:UNIVOX_GUITAR_gimme.jpg

BTW I'm a Fender guy too. Strats rule! 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Denis,That first pic if its ever made into a kit.I be all over it in a heartbeat!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Denis,That first pic if its ever made into a kit.I be all over it in a heartbeat!:thumbsup:


Well Danny...Read this whole thread at the CH...
Looks like your heart is about to skip a few beats...
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=93386

Looks like it's going to be made :thumbsup:
Check out post #9 by boondocksaint

Denis


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess that ONLY members of the clubhouse can look at your link Mcdee! 

Either way, I'm a Fender fan through and through, but I've owned some Gibson stuff over the years too. Right now I'm making a Gibson Les Paul custom for a friend of mine that wants a certain finish that was only available on the Robot guitar. I have the body cut out, I just need to get the wood for a neck now. As soon as I'm done with his, I'm going to make one for myself, but out of exotic woods as a one-off only. 

~ Chris​


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Chris, I thought everyone could read threads in other forums if not a member(just couldn'd participate)...
The gist of the CH thread is that the Wolfman Pierce kit is already in the works and the chair is going to be digitally sculpted and printed...no timeline yet but it will no doubt do well in Resin...
That guitar sounds sweet...any pictures?
Denis


----------



## tweeterhead (Jul 25, 2012)

That would make a terrific kit, it's got Jeff Yagher written all over it!


----------

